

Slingshot by Facebook - Aaronn
https://itunes.apple.com/my/app/id878681557?mt=8

======
Khelavaster
Why does this link just take me to the iTunes download webpage? This is bait-
and-switch web design if nothing else.

~~~
Aaronn
What? The link is for
"[https://itunes.apple.com/my/app/id878681557?mt=8"](https://itunes.apple.com/my/app/id878681557?mt=8"),
why would you expect it to take you to anything other than an iTunes page?

------
oxalo
oh look it's snapchat

